# Catch pics



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone got some pics here they can share? heres some of my season.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

way 2 go dude. welcome to this site :beer:


----------



## undericeking (Dec 31, 2008)

sweet lookin' red there to....


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

here's opening day









small beaver and HUGE mink









a little bigger









first batch that i sold









those were some sweet pics that you had, I wish that i took more in the trap pics


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the site trapperbo! Great pics guys, keep em coming!


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks guys. Thats a lot of rats you have there!!  I only got 2 this past season. I'm mostly a land trapper but I did some water trapping after land season went out. I did manage to snare one beaver this season.










Here is my first beaver I ever caught which was snared on a river bank. It was about 55.


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

cattrapper---- that 1 looks like a lynx   ???


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Few of my catches:









Two days later, same set:



























Blonde phase:









Kitty! :lol: 









I really had this one... I was really surprised it happened. It was in one of my coyote sets.









Same set next check:









Big female:


























































































Damn:



























Enjoy


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the pics guys! Thats some nice pics! One thing I would like to do is go west to trap some nice cats! We don't have any here in ohio that we can trap


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

just got these today


















got this skunk a few days ago


----------

